# What' s the pros and cons of Nissan Leaf?



## Jaden Clemons (Sep 9, 2020)

What' s the pros and cons of Nissan Leaf? Is Nissan Leaf Malaysia worth buying?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Pros: No gasoline to buy; very quiet operation; very low maintenance - no motor oil to change, no spark plugs, no coolant, no exhaust system. And best of all zero emissions!
Cons: Very few EV re-charge stations nation wide. Re-charging takes considerably longer then filling a gas tank with gasoline; get some lunch/dinner while your Leaf is being re-charged. Best place to re-charge is at your home when you have plenty of time or during the night while you sleep. There are national lists available that shows where EV re-charge stations are located on a state-by-state basis. As of December 31, 2017 there were an estimated 20,178 EV public and private charging locations (sites) in the US, with 17,526 (86.9%) being available to the public. With 48,472 total public charging stations, each location has an average of 2.75 stations/outlets.

Taken from Wikipedia: During its product life cycle, the Leaf's range on a full charge gradually has been increased from 117 km (73 miles) to 243 km (151 miles) (EPA rated), thanks to several minor improvements but mainly to the use of a larger battery pack.


----------

